# Permit?



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I caught this guy on a dead shrimp this afternoon among several nice whiting. Unless he is a Pompano with a funny mouth and stretched fins, I think it may be my first Permit. He fought better than his 14 inches would indicate. I never throw back a legal pomp, so I hope I did not do so with this guy when I released him.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That is a permit. Nice catch!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes that is a permit.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll also concur that it is a Permit and it is permittable to release Permit


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Chris V said:


> I'll also concur that it is a Permit and it is permittable to release Permit


I read that they taste much like Pompano and that they are edible, but not as good. Either way, I am glad to have it live another day!


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I was surprised to see this photo on the local Caught Fishing tv show last night. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I've caught 2 smaller ones in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I understand that they can reach 30+ pounds. That would be quite a battle!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

They are moving north due to global warming:blink:


----------

